
Ask HN: Review my startup, CrowdLustro - craigdm
Hey Everyone,<p>This is my first time submitting anything here but I just launched a site that aggregates investment crowdfunding deals and allows investors to write and share reports.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;crowdlustro.com&#x2F;<p>I have been interested in investment crowdfunding since the JOBS Act. My problem was that the search process involved with these crowdfunding investments is tedious because the deals are spread across multiple platforms that all require account logins. There is also a lack of info on these investments outside of the company pitch and the offering statement.<p>The site allows for a streamlined search process of crowdfunding investments across the major U.S. portals. It also allows for investors to write and share reports on deals to help shed some light on these investments.<p>I would greatly appreciate any feedback HN can provide about all aspects of the site.<p>Dave
======
TwitchVC
This looks fantastic!

Why do you think investors will take the time to write and publish reports for
other investors? Part of the equity crowdfunding allure, compared to direct
angel investing or syndicates, is the reduced burden of diligence since most
of these websites - MicroVentures, Republic, and others individually vet and
DD startups and make this info available to investors.

Congrats on launching! I actually run a VC-founder discord server and I would
love for you to join and share your experience building Crowd Lustro!
[http://discord.me/thetwitchvc](http://discord.me/thetwitchvc)

